# Handler gun



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

I know I have seen them but can't find them now. Where can you buy a wooden handler gun? I am looking to buy 4 for our Hunt test.

thanks


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

One piece of scrap plywood and 10 minutes with a jig saw = all the handler guns/legal heeling sticks you will need.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Made mine out of a 2 x 6 PT


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

You can also just use an old gun stock and duct tape a broom handle or wooden dowel to it.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> You can also just use an old gun stock and duct tape a broom handle or wooden dowel to it.


Old gun stocks can be found at your mom and pop gun stores very cheap. Think I paid a $3-4 for mine.
Glue a dowel on it cheap, light, and handles better than one cut from lumber.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Google "marching band rifle" and you can get the presawn unpainted blanks for less than 10 bucks, just glue a dowel on it.


----------

